# Dual Purpose



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

I have the chance to start training one of my GSD as a cadver dog. One is currently airscent/Trailing the other strictly trailing (very new at it). 
Two questions I'm sure some one will ask are.

1. Why not train a dog to do both- I'm not so sure that wouldn't create problems. But if challenged I wouldn't have a good answer, other than cause I don't want to lol. Any one have thoughts on this.. pro's con's?

2. Why not use the more experience dog.. I'm thinking of starting the less experienced one... Any thoughts from pass experiences on this?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick, I admit to being a bit dense today for some reason, but I really don't understand your question. Are you asking about dual purpose tracking and cadaver training?

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes I am... I'm sorry I was having some rambling thoughts as I was headed out. I have my doubts about doing that but I have nothing to base it on if that makes since. At least no experience good or bad to base my doubts on.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My training philosophy is to not mix finding the living with the dead. I'm not saying I'm right, or that it's the only way to do it, it is, however, the way I am.

Theoretically, I'm sure it can be done. Whether or not a dog would prefer one over the other if both were encountered during a search would be hard to say. I'm certain those questions could be answered during training.

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

David Frost: My training philosophy is to not mix finding the living with the dead.

Yea my thoughts are the same and I have decided not to even try it. At first I thought of trying it. Because I could not see why it would not work.
I have two dogs so it will be one discipline per dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I trained my dog for SAR I taught him everything. Live, HRD, boat work, trailing, airscent, article.
He showed me in TRAINING that he could distinguish the differences. Looking back after a bit more expierience, I wouldn't want to bet someone's life on it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob, you make a good point. As for a dog being able to learn the tasks, I have no doubt they can. The bottom line is what must become the guidance. Are we willing to risk a life. When I was working in research, we trained a dog as a patrol dog, explosives detector and a drug detector. We also added tripwire and booby traps. The maintained a healthy proficiency rate on all tasks. In the end however, we knew this dog was NEVER going to work in a real life environment and that is was research only.

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob said: Looking back after a bit more expierience, I wouldn't want to bet someone's life on it.


Well that was the gut feeling that I was talking about. Like I said I have no experience to back it up. But that is what I was worried about.
Soooooooo when I start asking goofy scent detection questions you know why LOL. (Of course I'll do some seminars along the way)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Patrick, you can't top some of mine -


----------

